# GreenUp Pool



## BANDIT (Apr 22, 2004)

Might go to the In-laws this weekend, What's the water look like? Any good spots for smallies and LM around Franklin Furnace? How's the eye fishing below the dam? Any info would be greatly appreciated. Don't seem to hear much from anyone in this area....


----------



## riverat (May 26, 2004)

Water below Greenup Dam about 1 foot above pool. Still a little stained.
Bass above dam not very good. Wednesday evening tourny had 10 boats
with 7 fish caught.


----------



## BANDIT (Apr 22, 2004)

Riverat, Got in late tonight (sat) went over to Franklin Furnace marina about 9:15 threw a buzzbait, third cast caught a 15"+ S-Eye  about 10 ft from the ramp. Worked all the way out to the river on the right bank and fished both points and then worked back in to the docks, only hit I had  . Will prob. try below the dam in the morning.....


----------



## BANDIT (Apr 22, 2004)

Went below the Greenup Dam for smallies, S-eye, stripers, whatever we could get a hit on needless to say it wasn't good lost something at side of boat and had one on a crankbait but never saw it, father in law missed one on a jig and that was our morning . We got off the water before the storm hit, which was good....


----------



## BANDIT (Apr 22, 2004)

Went back out of Franklin Furnace marina, fished out of the marina and turned right and fished that bank until we were about 300' from the dam. Threw cranks, spinners, buzzbaits, flukes etc etc not a hit.....  But at least we were fishing.


----------

